# Cicada killers-Giant Wasp



## GAranger1403 (Jul 15, 2008)

More pics from this morning in the swamp. Came across several Cicada Killers (Sphecius speciousus) marking and guarding their teritory. That fluid you see on the plants is venom from their stinger. They were squirting it all over the place, even got some on me! When one got too close to another they would tussle in mid air, then return to their exact same perch. I probably saw a dozen of them in this one small area 20ft by 20ft. They are huge, about 2 inches long. I think they are the largest wasp in the eastern US.


----------



## Resica (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice!!Thank you.


----------



## puredrenalin (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW....thats awesome!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 15, 2008)

He looks like he could do some damage. Nice photos.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 15, 2008)

Great shots! Their size is pretty intimidating.
I've got a female that's dug a burrow under our picnic table in the back yard, but I can't get her to sit still long enough to get a decent pic. I'm hoping one day I'll catch her bringing home a victim.


----------



## leo (Jul 15, 2008)

good shots


----------



## rip18 (Jul 15, 2008)

Great shots!  Them are some big old boogers!


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 15, 2008)

Great shots!  Really appreciate the info too.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 15, 2008)

Great shots.  Thanks for sharing your find.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 15, 2008)

great shots !!! i saw one today but it never stopped !!!


----------



## Beanie24 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## #4s (Jul 17, 2008)

Real good shots.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 17, 2008)

nice...i've got a nasty Japanese hornet buzzin around here lately that I'd like to grab a shot of, but I'm afraid he'll take the camera away from be and beat me with it....those are nasty things....my daughter (2 1/2 y/o) called it a bird.....


----------



## Smokey (Jul 17, 2008)

Great shots


----------



## ray97303 (Jul 17, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ive heard they are MEAN!!


----------

